# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Security cameras, Lorex Technology, Inc., Markham, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lorex Technology, Inc.

lorextechnology.com/solutions

----------


## Airicist

Security cameras that watch over your home or business

Published on Mar 27, 2013




> LOREX is a global leader in the video surveillance market space, providing leading edge connected video security cameras and monitoring systems. Ensuring that your home and business is safe is critical; and the need for awareness and connectivity to protect your family, property and other things that matter most have become a way of life.

----------


## Airicist

Lorex HD security camera systems - Keep an eye on what matters to you

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> When it comes to protecting the life you’ve built for your family, you go forth without compromise. Lorex, the world leader in DIY HD security camera systems and wireless home security camera systems, can help you secure what matters most without breaking the bank. Our home security cameras are easy to install and offer unrivalled video performance, helping to give you and your family peace of mind.

----------

